# Using Lionel giraffe car with fast track



## Nickpacello (Nov 10, 2013)

I have Lionel's Giraffe car and needed advice on how to utilize the operating mechanism with the newer fast track. I also have the operating milk and cattle cars and would welcome any suggestions on how to use these trains with the newer fast track. Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nickpacello said:


> I have Lionel's Giraffe car and needed advice on how to utilize the operating mechanism with the newer fast track. I also have the operating milk and cattle cars and would welcome any suggestions on how to use these trains with the newer fast track. Thanks




Hello Nick welcome to the site.

I never had the that track but for the Giraffe car I think you will have to make your own.
All it is is a bump plate to hit the push arm.

The other things someone will come along and tell you, I do think there are some threads on your question. 

Try our search, hold on I will real quickly try.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this but I don't think this will help you much.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10261&highlight=fast+track+accessories

Someone will come to help you, let it sit a while.


----------



## Nickpacello (Nov 10, 2013)

I appreciate your help


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wait till someone who uses Fast track logs on, I know this has been discussed before but I can't find a thread on it.

I believe you can hookup them up electronically too, with some kind of sensor.

I am old school, tube track with a transformer. 

Someone will add, they just have to down a coffee and wake up.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't have Fastrack either or car but I think it operates the same as the break man car. If it does this might help http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21150. The milk car just needs an operating track and the platform. The cattle car needs an operating track too but the corral needs tubular track. You could probably get the corral in with some cutting but I think they make an adapter for Fastrack to tubular o. You would have to see what works best for you. When placing the operating track you could have the milk stand on one side and the cows on the other.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is indeed a tubular <-> Fastrack adapter, it's a clean way to do some of these accessories.


----------



## Nickpacello (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your responses. Sounds like the fast track adapter with the old school track 
is the way to go


----------



## Nickpacello (Nov 10, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There is indeed a tubular <-> Fastrack adapter, it's a clean way to do some of these accessories.


.

I have utilized the fast track accessory track for my milk car, but the due to the raised level of the fast track the platform is now to low to catch the milk cans. Do you have any suggestions for raising that platform


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it a permanent layout or temporary? Build a base for it, you can use a small piece of foam. Put some ellmers glue on it and spread sand, rocks, leaves, whatever you want. Paint it to look like concrete, you have a portable or permanent base. Easy.


----------

